# Si capisce l'importanza della libertà solo quando si è persa



## Lubella

"Si capisce l'importanza della libertà solo quando si è persa"

Secondo me, questo è un periodo, nella prima parte impersonale e nella seconda il soggetto è "liberta". Vorrei sapere se non bisogna ripetere la parola liberta siccome nella prima parte non svolge la funzione del soggetto, ma del complemento? Oppure usare "questa, questultima ecc":
"Si capisce l'importanza della libertà solo quando questa si è persa"?


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Lubella.
Di solito si usa il pronome: "Si capisce l'importanza della libertà solo quando *la *si è persa".


----------



## Lubella

grazie mille, ma spiegami per favore, "si è persa" che si è? impersonale? passivante? e la frase senza "la" è scorretta?


----------



## dragonseven

Lubella said:


> *G*razie mille, ma spiegami per favore, "si è persa" che si è? impersonale? passivante? e la frase senza "la" è scorretta?


 Ciao Lubella,
le frasi sono entrambe corrette, sia con il «pronome di ripresa» "la" che senza.
La frase in OP è piú propria dell'italiano «tradizionale» e i due «si» sono «passivanti» [poiché accompagnano verbi transitivi con {s}oggetto espresso]:

«_Si capisce_ l'importanza della libertà...» = "L'importanza della libertà _è/viene capita_..." (*passiv*.);
«... solo quando _si è persa_.» = "... solo quando _viene persa_." = "... solo quando _è stata persa_." (*passiv*.).

Con il pronome di ripresa il «si passivante» diviene «impersonale» ed è piú attinente all'italiano «moderno», «L'importanza della libertà. _*La* si capisce_ solo quando _*la* si è persa_.»:

«*La*_ si capisce_...» = "_La gente *la* capisce_...» = "_La gente capisce *essa*_ (_*l'importanza della libertà*_)" (*impers*.);
«... solo quando _*la* si è persa_.» = "... solo quando _la gente *l'*ha persa_." = "... solo quando _la gente ha perso *essa*_ (*l'importanza della libertà*)." (*impers*.)


Vedi anche qui e qui.


----------



## bearded

D'accordo con dragonseven.
Vorrei solo osservare che quanto giustamente dice Necsus (opportunità di aggiungere 'la': ''si capisce l'importanza della libertà solo quando *la *si è persa'') dipende secondo me dal fatto che comunemente in questa frase anche il primo 'si' (in 'si capisce') viene percepito come impersonale.  Dunque aggiungendo 'la' si hanno due 'si' impersonali invece di uno impersonale e uno passivante (il che renderebbe la frase un po' zoppa cioè asimmetrica).
Ciò non toglie che anche l'interpretazione di dragonseven (''si capisce'' come ''viene capita'') sia ammissibile e corretta, seppure forse più lontana dal 'sentire' comune.


----------



## Lubella

Grazie mille per tutte le risposte, ma il mio dubbio era legato al fatto che i due verbi, i predicati si riferiscono a cose diverse:
Si capisce l'importanza 
si è persa la liberta (non l'importanza, l'importanza non si perde, ma al contrario ci si rende conto di quanto è grande)
allora, Necsus dice che bisogna usare il pronome la, ma non mi ha risposto se sia obbligatorio o meno usare qualcosa.


----------



## bearded

Lubella said:


> Necsus dice che bisogna usare il pronome la, ma non mi ha risposto se sia obbligatorio o meno usare qualcosa


Il sostantivo 'libertà' non va ripetuto.  L'uso del pronome ''la'' (che si riferisce all'ultima parola femminile, cioè la più vicina) serve appunto a non ripeterlo, oltreché a rendere ''si perde'' impersonale, come spiegato più sopra.  La frase così come da te citata all'inizio  è comunque corretta, anche se non suona del tutto ''idiomatica'' ad un orecchio italiano.


----------



## Lubella

grazie


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Direi che, soprattutto, la frase:

"_Si capisce l'importanza della libertà solo quando questa si è persa_"

potrebbe indurre qualche ascoltatore—anche madrelingua italiano, naturalmente—ad attribuire al "si" il suo valore riflessivo: insomma, qualcuno potrebbe pensare che la libertà ha perso la strada... 


GS


----------



## bearded

Arguta osservazione, Giorgio Spizzi, accogliendo la quale vorrei dire che allora - per certi dialettofoni - neppure mettendo ''la'' al posto di ''questa''
si elimina l'ambiguità: ad es. nel mio dialetto bolognese '_la s'è pérsa' _significa proprio ''lei si è smarrita''.
Per fortuna qui parliamo di lingua italiana, e credo che ''quando la si è persa'' sia chiaro per tutti.

Buon anno nuovo a tutti!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Caro bolognese meneghino, anche nel mio dialetto dico "la s'é pérsa", ma va ricordato che nei nostri dialetti—che hanno risentito della presenza francese—la frase ''Lei si è smarrita'' sarebbe, a rigore, "lé la s'é persa", con l'uso tanto del pronome personale tonico (lè) quanto di quello atono, anaforico, (la). Va anche osservato, soprattutto a uso dei tre lettori interessati ai nostri dialetti, che "Si è persa" nel senso di "Ha perso la strada" può dirsi tanto
"La s'é pérsa"
quanto
"Lé la s'é persa".
Quello che non si può dire, invece, e singolarmente per chi parla solo l'italiano, è "S'é pérsa".

GS


----------



## bearded

E' giusto quanto dici, caro GS.  Io ho voluto solo accennare a fenomeni dialettali, senza approfondire - per non finire ''fuori tema''.
Avrei un'unica osservazione: secondo me i nostri dialetti si comportano così non per ''avere risentito della presenza francese'', bensì perché (come la lingua francese) rappresentano ancora, dopo tanti secoli, il modo in cui i Galli, presenti qui come in Francia, parlavano o intendevano il Latino.
Infatti quasi tutti i dialetti neo-latini dell'Italia del Nord sono detti in linguistica ''dialetti gallo-italici'' (come sicuramente saprai).

PS.  A Bologna il pronome personale tonico femminile è ''lì'', quello maschile ''ló''.
_Lì la s'è pérsa / ló al s'è pérs._


----------



## Lubella

A volte quando non capisco qualcosa provo a costruire qualcosa analogo per capire meglio come è fatta la cosa che non capisco. Per esempio, una frase analoga a quella in oggetto:

Si spreme l'olio dalle olive quando si sono maturate. O meglio così: Si spreme l'olio dalle olive quando queste si sono maturate


----------



## ohbice

In quest'ultimo caso però il "si" lo ometterei: si spremere l'olio dalle olive quando queste sono maturate (o, meglio ancora, "sono mature").
p


----------



## bearded

Lubella said:


> Per esempio, una frase analoga a quella in oggetto:


Osservo che la tua non è proprio una frase analoga a quella in oggetto.  Infatti ''(si) sono maturate'' è un verbo riflessivo o intransitivo (maturarsi/maturare), mentre ''(la) si è persa'' è un verbo impersonale - secondo la mia interpretazione.
Se ''si è persa'' fosse un verbo riflessivo, il significato sarebbe ''si è smarrita/ha perduto la strada'', secondo la scherzosa interpretazione ''dialettale'' di G.Spizzi...
Concordo comunque con ohbice sul fatto che la formulazione più ''idiomatica'' della tua frase sarebbe ''si spreme l'olio dalle olive quando queste/esse sono mature''.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Forse anche senza _queste/esse_ dato che l'unico antecedente femminile plurale è "olive".

GS


----------

